# Software > Linux >  Pyramid-ozonet linux NEW release

## acoul

Το Pyramid-ozonet Metrix Linux συνδυάζει την δύναμη και σταθερότητα του linux με την ευκολία ενός γραφικού περιβάλλοντος μέσα από το web. Βασίζεται στο Pyramid - Metrix linux και έχει εμπλουτιστεί με τη δουλειά του Voyage-ozonet. Υποστηρίζει atheros και prism2 κάρτες και προορίζεται για x86 embeded συσκευές όπως αυτή του wrap, soekris κλπ.

ssh ή https login:
-------------------------
Username: root
Password: ozonet

Default IP: 192.168.1.1

Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε εδώ: Internet,Wireless

From the Readme.txt:
--------------------------------



> Pyramid-ozonet is based on Pyramid Metrix. The work from
> Voyage-ozonet has been ported to Pyramid Metrix and thereof 
> Pyramid-ozonet came to life. Check the README and Changelog
> file for Voyage-ozonet for latest additions.


From the images Readme.txt:
-------------------------------------------



> These images are made for users that don't have
> access to a unix system in order to create the
> pyramid-ozonet CF image.
> 
> The default root password is: ozonet
> and the default IP address for eth0 is: 192.168.1.1
> 
> The web interface is at: https://192.168.1.1
> ** NOTE it's a secure HTTPS service
> ...


From the Changelog:
------------------------------



> pyramid-ozonet-0.1.1 (May 01, 2006)
> - synced with voyage-ozonet-0.2.12
> - BGP menu added on webadmin interface
> - scan re-enabled on webadmin interface

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε! 

Χωρίς να το έχω δει λεπτομερώς, φαντάζομαι οτι θα υποστηρίζει και olsr, έτσι;
Είναι σημαντικό να υπάρχει κάποια προσιτή στο μέσο χρήστη έκδοση, ώστε να μην είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθεί το mikrotik.

----------


## mojiro

το θεμα δεν ειναι να εχει μια distro Olsr, αυτο ειναι το ευκολο...
το θεμα ειναι να κανεις το olsr να μιλαει με το bgp/zebra

----------


## nkar

Μπραβο Αλέξανδρε
Αμα γίνει και μια εκδοση για routerboard 530 εισαστε τελειοι!

----------


## dti

Μια CF 64 MB είναι αρκετή, ή χρειαζόμαστε 128άρα;

----------


## acoul

Το OLSR είναι έτοιμο για χρήση μέσα στο Pyramid linux και χρειάζεται 128Mbyte CF.

----------


## Acinonyx

> το θεμα δεν ειναι να εχει μια distro Olsr, αυτο ειναι το ευκολο...
> το θεμα ειναι να κανεις το olsr να μιλαει με το bgp/zebra


Working on it...

----------


## dimkasta

Υποστηρίζει διαχείριση καρτών, wifi, bgp, olsr κλπ μέσω web?

Άμα είναι να του κάνουμε ένα test-drive...

Θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα να στήσω ένα vmware και θα εγκαταστήσω διάφορα για δοκιμές

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> το θεμα δεν ειναι να εχει μια distro Olsr, αυτο ειναι το ευκολο...
> το θεμα ειναι να κανεις το olsr να μιλαει με το bgp/zebra
> 
> 
> Working on it...


Ώρα 04:08 - Done!

----------


## Vigor

Βασίλη, δεν βγάζεις τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς σου και σε μορφή tutorial?

----------


## acoul

> Μπραβο Αλέξανδρε
> Αμα γίνει και μια εκδοση για routerboard 530 εισαστε τελειοι!


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοιο hardware για δοκιμές. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει donate κάτι τέτοιο για την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη, ευπρόσδεκτος !!

----------


## mojiro

> Βασίλη, δεν βγάζεις τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς σου και σε μορφή tutorial?


ερευνα and tests in progress

----------


## acoul

> Βασίλη, δεν βγάζεις τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς σου και σε μορφή tutorial?


Η δουλειά πρέπει να μοιράζεται... όχι μόνο ένας να τραβάει όλο το κουπί !!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mbjp

::  
το κατεβαζω αμεσως για δοκιμη..!!

edit: τους madwifi εχει;


αφελής ερώτηση, εφοσον αυτο το πραγμα λειτουργησει σωστα (routing), υπαρχει καποιος αλλος λογος να συνεχιστει η ιστορια με το mikrotik;

----------


## acoul

Έχει τους madwifi-ng latest, το hostap-latest και μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί εύκολα με νέες εφαρμογές και οδηγούς. Ο στόχος είναι να υπάρχει καλή εναλλακτική επιλογή σε ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό πέρα ενός κλειστού, εμπορικού, με άφθονα προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας και υποστήριξης πακέτου.

----------


## paravoid

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να αναφερθεί πως το web interface (αν βλέπω καλά) είναι το WiFiAdmin, φτιαγμένο από τον Θάνο Πανούση και τον Θύμιο Δημόπουλο του PWN.
Μπράβο σε όλους  ::

----------


## nvak

> Νομίζω πως πρέπει να αναφερθεί πως το web interface (αν βλέπω καλά) είναι το WiFiAdmin, φτιαγμένο από τον Θάνο Πανούση και τον Θύμιο Δημόπουλο του PWN.
> Μπράβο σε όλους


Πολύ καλή δουλειά, και προπάντως δική μας  ::

----------


## acoul

Νέο release bug fix: pyramid-ozonet-0.1.2

Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε εδώ: Internet,Wireless

From the Changelog:
------------------------------



> pyramid-ozonet-0.1.2 (May 03, 2006)
> - Credits added on the web frontend for Ubuntu & WiFiAdmin
> - /etc/modules turned back to ath_pci autocreate-none
> - check http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/voyage-ozonet/Changelog


Για να είναι πραγματικά ελεύθερο το δίκτυο του AWMN χρειάζεται να "τρέχει" καλά και σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό !!

----------


## Neuromancer

τι πρέπει να σκαλίσουμε στο grub για να τρέξει σε κανονικό pc ?

----------


## acoul

Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις στο /boot/grub/menu.lst


```
από:
title Metrix
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-metrix root=/dev/hda1 console=ttyS0,19200n8

σε:
title Metrix
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-metrix root=/dev/hda1
```

Το πρώτο pyramid-ozonet on-line, πελάτης στον john70 στα 9.5km είναι γεγονός: https://10.2.21.108/

----------


## katsaros_m

μπράβω αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    2 |   32 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    2 |   31 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    5 |   47 |    0 |
|                    gw-69eyes.limah.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|                      qw-limah.ayis.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |    9 |   32 |   31 |
|                       gw-ayis.bliz.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |   16 |   78 |   15 |
|                       gw-bliz.argi.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |   19 |   78 |   16 |
|                     gw-argi.john70.awmn -    0 |  100 |  100 |    0 |   22 |   94 |   31 |
|                             10.2.21.108 -   23 |  100 |   77 |   16 |  187 |  953 |  157 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

υπάρχει κανα guest account να μπουμε να δουμε το γραφικο του OS ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο κι από εμένα, άντε σιγά σιγά να τα πετάξουμε τα ριμάδια...  ::

----------


## enaon

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά, και προπάντως δική μας


Προπάντως..  :: 
Έχουμε επιτέλους ενα δικό μας distro, του awmn το distro, από εμάς φτιαγμένο. Έχουμε και τα Ελληνικά, δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουνε τι λέμε αυτοί που το έφτιαξαν, και όλα οκ  :: 

Το άλλο pyramid πάντως δεν μπορεί να κάνει λινκ στα 9.5 χιλ σε β (client σε ap !) χωρίς αυτός που το έκανε να μην είναι εκτός ορίων. Ουτε αυτό βέβαια  :: 

http://constructiveinterference.net/archives/196

----------


## acoul

Πάντα με το καλό το λόγο ο enaon αν και θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην έχει αποσυρθεί εδώ και καιρό από την ενεργό δράση των 
tutorials, howto's,workshops κλπ... και να χαράζει το δρόμο με έργα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση !! Τον καλό τον λόγο τον έχουμε έτοιμο προς εκτόξευση ανά πάσα στιγμή ... !! 

Σχετικά με το Ελληνικό distro nvak, δεν θα τολμούσα να πω κάτι τέτοιο... Είναι ανοικτός και ελεύθερος κώδικας, γνώση δημόσια σε διεθνές επίπεδο και ο καθένας κάνει τις παρεμβάσεις του και τη συνεισφορά του προσφέροντας την δουλειά του πίσω στην μεγάλη κοινότητα.

Όσο για τα μακρινά links, δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο μέσα από τη διαθεσιμότητα που υπάρχει ... !!

Λίγα flames παρακαλώ για να αποκτήσει την απαραίτητη δημοσιότητα το thread ... !!  ::  και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια από τους λιγοστούς που μπαίνουν στο κόπο να τα εκφράσουν, είναι καύσιμο !!

** Edit: διόρθωση url

----------


## xrg

Ένα μπράβο κι από εμένα για την *δεύτερη* διανομή που έφτιαξες, Αλέξανδρε. 

Ας καταλάβουν και οι άλλοι που κάθονται και τα θέλουν όλα έτοιμα οτι κάποιοι έχουν κάνει κόπο για να βγάλουν αυτές τις διανομές. Ακόμα κι αν λείπει το Χ feature.

----------


## slapper

Πολλά μπράβο και απο μένα alex!!!  ::   :: 
Και μία ερώτηση,σε x86 pc θά παίξει με cf καρτούλα?
Σου είπα θα το βγάλω το Mikrotik..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Άλεξ ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και απο μένα, τέτοιες προσπάθειες αξίζουν μεγάλα βραβεία και είναι ο λόγος που όλοι εμείς χαιρόμαστε το ελεύθερο λογισμικό (ή το εμπορικό σε χαμηλές τιμές  ::  ). Ας περιμένει το link μου με katsaro αλλο τόσο αν είναι να γίνει κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο! BRAVO

----------


## socrates

Εγώ είμαι διατεθημένος να το δοκιμάσω! Βέβαια τον τεελευταίο κκαιρό πνίγομαι στην κυριολεξία! 

Το σημαντικότερο για την διάδοση του πιστεύω είναι το αναλυτικό manual!

Μπράβο για την όλη προσπάθεια!

----------


## Neuromancer

rainbow:/boot/grub# cat menu.lst
timeout 3

#serial --device=/dev/ttyS0 --speed=19200 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1
terminal serial

title Metrix
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.16.13 root=/dev/hda1

title Shell
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/2.6.16.13 root=/dev/hda1

rainbow:/boot/grub#


αυτά έκανα εγώ για να τρέξει σε pc

----------


## MAuVE

> rainbow:/boot/grub# cat menu.lst .... αυτά έκανα εγώ για να τρέξει σε pc


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να γράψεις τα στάδια λίγο πιό αναλυτικά για να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ ;

Συγκεκριμένα :

1) Ο σκληρός δίσκος τι file system θα πρέπει να έχει ;
2) Χρειάζεται να αντιγράψουμε από το CD στον σκληρό δίσκο αρχεία και αν ναι ποιά ;
3) Το grub κάνει την εγκατάσταση ή ξεκινάει το λειτουργικό ;
4) Μετά την πρώτη φορά θα ξεκινάει μόνο του (λειτουργικό και εφαρμογή) ή θα χρειάζεται πληκτρολόγηση ;

----------


## Neuromancer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuromancer
> 
> rainbow:/boot/grub# cat menu.lst .... αυτά έκανα εγώ για να τρέξει σε pc
> 
> 
> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να γράψεις τα στάδια λίγο πιό αναλυτικά για να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ ;
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα :
> 
> ...


νομίζω για αυτά που ρωτάς αρμόδιος είναι ο acoul εγώ πρότεινα απλά ένα configuration για το grub  :: 

εγώ bootara με linux boot-cd 
mount το cdrom που είναι καμμένο το image
~dd if=image_file of=dev/hda

κατόπιν ξεκίνησα πάλι με το boot-cd και έκανα τις αλλαγές στο grub

----------


## Billgout

Τελικά το έστησε κανένας σε router "παραγωγής"  ::  
Με τρώει το χέρι μου για το καινούργιο ΤαρατσοPC που ετοιμάζω (P4)....

----------


## acoul

Έχει μπει στο κόμβο bella. Δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί σε production όπως το Voyage αν και παίζει μια χαρά καιρό τώρα σαν client στο https://10.2.21.108/

----------


## MAuVE

Στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ ένα userid / password να το δώ από μέσα

----------


## nkar

Κανεις να μας πει αναλυτικες οδηγίες?
Μπαινει σε 256αρα cf?
Remotely μπαινει? π.χ. με dhcp boot

----------


## acoul

Από Δευτέρα φρέσκο release με latest kernel/madwifi !! Θα σηκώσω και ένα wiki one-man show !!

----------


## nkar

Α μπραβο βρε αλεξανδρε .
Αυτο το One Man Show θελουμε.

Γιατι όσες προσπαθειες και να εκανα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω
στο https://192.168.1.1. 
Αν μπορεις κανε και ενα release που να εχει output και στην 
οθόνη γιατι στο firenas δεν εχω σειριακη

----------


## CyberAngel

Μερικά Bug Fixes και μερικά Additions για το Pyramid-ozonet-0.1.2  :: 

Αν θέλετε να το checkάρετε μπείτε με ssh και τρέξτε την εντολή "/sbin/rw" για να έχετε read/write access και κάντε paste και overwrite όλα τα αρχειάκια που είναι μέσα στο bz2 ατατσμεντ που έχω βάλει, στους αντίστοιχους φακέλους (Για τους windows users μπορείτε να τα αντιγράψετε με winscp).

Διαβάστε το Additions - BugFixes.txt για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις αλλαγές.

----------


## VFXCode

αν θελουμε να το βαλουμε σε κανονικο σκληρο τι πρεπει να κανουμε??

----------

